

Carmack bumped from Apple keynote - mcantelon
http://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/22739785428

======
loganfrederick
Slightly misleading title. He was offered the spot if he would agree to not
present his work at Quakecon. However, Quakecon being an important conference
for id, he declined.

Apple's position is understandable. If he's not showing off something original
at the Apple event, then Apple can fill his slot with something with more
press potential.

------
mattrepl
And replaced with the other legendary game programmer, Tim Sweeney (Epic Games
founder).

------
joeld42
Here's a link to the Epic demo in the app store (free):

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/epic-citadel/id388888815#>

It's pretty impressive.

------
hexley
Bumped??

